# Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does! UPDATED w/Pics!!!!



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Our goat population grew by 3 today, as Pepper gave birth to triplet does! She is my last unregistered Nigi, and I bred her to my fancy Piddlin Acres buck in the hopes of her having at least one doe...that way, when I sold her, she could go to her home with at least one familiar face as a buddy.

I came out this morning to feed everybody and found her laying down in the barn acting all distressed. The first kid was stuck with one leg bent back so I had to call in to work, break out the kidding kit, and help out.

Could not find the other darn leg to get it straightened out, was scared I would end up losing both of them, finally just gave up on trying to find the leg and pulled. As soon as the head was free the rest just popped right out. Whew! Right after she easily kidded two more little does with no problem. Good job Pepper!

Everybody is now warm and dry and bedded down for the day with a bucket of warm molasses water for momma. These babies are just gorgeous! One dark buckskin, one funny looking buckskin where the part that is supposed to be black is actually a silver/grey color, and one that is mostly white and silver with a little brown (I think she is going to look just like her daddy). One with blue eyes like momma and the other two with brown eyes.

These girls should make excellent family milkers as their momma, though unregistered, came from good bloodlines and has a nice udder (her daughter's first freshening udder last year put some of my registered show girls to shame) and she was bred to my Piddlin Acres buck who has some outstanding udder genetics behind him. Not show-able, but perfect for somebody who wants a small herd to milk for their family use.

Will post pics soon!

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

AWWWWWWWWWWWW

Thats sooo cool you had 3 GIRLS!!!!
congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

Congrats on the new... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

congrats!!!!! Woohoo... 3 girls!!!!!!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

Congrats! That is a great end result! I'm so nervous about when mine kid...I hope they can birth unassisted!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

This was my first assist, every other time the kids were born when I wasn't even there! Was kinda scary, but also pretty nifty to be there for the whole thing.

Last time she was preggo, Pepper lost her single kid, she passed bloody tinged mucous for about a week, the I found a dead kid in her pen that looked both preemie and partially decomposed. My best guess was that the kid died in utero somehow and then she passed it later. Thankfully I just had to give some antibiotics as a precaution but she never got sick from it.

Very happy that she kidded this time with very little problems. Even with the stuck leg, I think she would have been able to pass the kid eventually even without my help.

Can't wait to get dry, fluffy pics so I can post them and show you guys how pretty they are. Very flashy girls!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

Oh, also, this makes 4 does and one buckling so far out of my buck, Beau's, first kid crop. I am hoping that the trend continues and that he turns out to be a doe producer! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

Congrats on more Feb 1st babies. How wonderful to have 3 :kidred: .
Going to look for pics.....


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

Congrats on gorgeous doelings! Can't wait to see pix


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

congrats -- yup sounds like a nice buck , hope he continues the trend for you


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

Congrats - can you please send those pink vibes my way!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

Congratulations!!! Great assist too, amazing how quick they can spit those kids out once the first is born. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Pepper Kidded this morning! Triplet Does!*

Quick update, got lots of pics yesterday after work and the hubby took the camera with him today so he could post them on our website and send me the links...so, pics on the way!

Also, I originally thought I only had one with blue eys, but when I checked again with proper lighting, it turns out that all three girls have blue eyes just like their momma! And they are some of the prettiest colors! One is a fairly standard dark buckskin with some white here and there. Another is very much like her daddy, a buckskin with roaning and so much white that you can't really see the pattern very well, just little peeks of grey, black, and brown here and there. The last one is the most interesting, never seen one that color. She is buckskin, but the parts that are supposed to be black are silver/grey...like the color of a blue merle border collie. Very unusual and pretty...with those blue eyes she is going to be a real stunner!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright guys, here are their first pics!

http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_1.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_2.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_3.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_4.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... roup_1.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... roup_2.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... roup_3.jpg


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THOSE BABIES!!!! :drool: ARE SOOOOOO CUTE!!!
Congrats on those little fluffballs!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow too cute!! congrats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a beautiful little family


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

They are so sweet!!! "Fluffballs" is right


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW that is a gorgeous set of girls!! I love the "blue merle buckskin"  Reminds me of my blue merle aussie...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what absolute cuties!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Awwwww! So flashy


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, they are adorable!! And triplet girls, too cool!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really cute.....  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What flashy girls!!! Funny how your pretty mama didn't give you a B/W girl, they look very content.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

They are SOOO cute-I love the one with mama and all her babies. Very beautiful markings they have as well....Congratulations-AGAIN! Triplet does-that is such a blessing!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww Congratulations!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new precious ones and :thumbup: to that good momma, Pepper!


----------

